# Spike X Kaosu (Crowntail Male X Halfmoon Plakat Female)



## April R (May 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJTf-vcQbs0
Video of my two being introduced. 

Here are some pics of the pair. Hoping this will be a success and I will get some combtails out of it.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hope this'll work out. It'd be interesting if you end up with a koi or marble crown tail. You have anything planned when the fry are old enough to leave home?


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Ebay and forum classifids. I have a lot of experience shipping fish so I plan on only keeping one or two and selling the rest. I'll give away any culls that are still nice fish but not saleable. Any deformed ones will have to be euthanized


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I see. I've thought about keeping a female and then turn her brothers and sisters over to an aquarium store.. My female had a sister who was blind but she didn't seem to miss anything. Might want to mark those as 'special needs' if any show up in the spawn. I've seen a betta that had one elephant ear fin and the other was clear and normal size. It was interesting. He could still get around with no problem.

Looking at Spike and Kaosu, it'll probably be an interesting mix.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks interesting. Subbing!


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks! Spike is a first timer so he hasn't figured out what to do. He is not flaring much and hadn't bubble nested yet. Kay is putting her head down and clamping her fins every time he comes over to look at her. I think she likes him. Lets see if he will get a clue lol


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Reminds me of something similar with my bettas. One minute they chew each other out then the next minute it's like nothing ever happened.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Update
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUyUXVmUX1c&feature=youtu.be
Betta Combtail Breeding Experiment, Crown Tail Male X Halfmoon Plakat Female


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

They are stunning


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Poor Spike, looking for his woman.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Nice video, wouldn't consider Spike to be stupid, just trying to get the hang of it. People and animals tend have different learning curbs. I've only had my male for almost 2 months and in that time he seems to have gotten better at building bubble nests in terms of thickness and size.

One morning I left to go run errands came back in the afternoon and Cole had added on to his bubble nest, I'm looking at him thinking: "Where did you find the time to do this?"

Hope it works out for you.

Kaosu seems to be really good at blending in.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

lol. The problem is Kat has experience with an abusive relationship so she's hesitant to make another commitment. Spike such a nice guy. Don't the nice guys always finish last.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Poor girl, sounds like she has some trust issues. Hopefully Spike might get her to come out of her shell.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like a romance novel.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

In a way, I've found watching my own bettas beats any Romantic comedy I've rented from Blockbuster.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

It was so sweet a little while ago. Kay was in her hiding spot behind the sponge filter and Spike came slowly over, not flaring and not chasing and just laid down next to her for about 3 minutes. Then Kay swam off and he slowly followed her, then he left her alone to hide again. I think he really likes her and can sense she is scared. He is so different from Sekihan. I put Kay back in her jar to rest overnight and will release her again in the morning.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Aw, how cute!

My female flared at my delta male when I brought him home. Now she recognizes him as her mate.

It's nice seeing them get along, though I'm nervous about putting them back together.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

That is so adorable. He sounds like a sweetie. A real man.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

She was going up to the jar and putting her head down this morning, so I released her again. I haven't been able to observe them yet, but I'll go check on them shortly. I learned from another breeder that often males will not bubble nest until after the embrace and eggs are released, so I am not worried about Spike not nesting yet.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I've heard of something similar and some males don't build nests at all. The eggs did hatch and the fry developed like any normal betta.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

I am reconditioning Kay and Spike. Kay is just too gun shy from her experience with Sekihan. I am going to give them 2 or three weeks away from each other and then try again. Kay got her own spacious 2.5 gallon tank. She is busy exploring the whole thing. She looks happy. Spike is in the divided tank with Sekihan. Seki is totally freking out and flaring and nudging the divider. Spike is sleeping in his floating tube and could care less about Seki, LOL. It's funny how different they are.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Aw poor Kay.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Oh...maybe a break will help her.

Sounds like Seki has an alpha male personality, funny how Spike's not the least bit intimidated or threatened. I've seen two bettas at a store flare at each other and some don't make eye contact with the fish next to them.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Well Spike is almost twice as big as Sekihan lol


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That would explain a few things. Some animals tend to get territorial if someone is bigger than him or her.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

video update, trying again with these two
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoK3Fa5s-pE


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hope it works out, at least he's seemed to gain her trust now.

I updated my spawn log too. Finally got a heater that works. That was such a headache.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

squee!! Kay just swam up to Spike and totally caressed him. I think I may have some eggs soon!!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hope so


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

finally got several embraces and loads of eggs. Here are the pics. The video is uploading. However, after I removed Kay and looked in the tank about 2 hours later, I do not see any eggs. I find it remarkable that Spike could have eaten all of them. Literally hundreds were laid, so I am hoping they are just hidden. When I bred Sekihan, I could see the eggs, he had a huge bubble nest, and he was diligently sucking up and spitting back the eggs constantly. So to see Spike not doing the same thing has me very concerned. 
Here are some pics of Kay and Spike embracing, wrapping, and looking for the eggs together.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

video of them spawning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=cplpfhhsPDc


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

That is strange. Hard to believe he could have eaten ALL of them. I guess we'll have to wait and see. Congrats on them spawning though!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That is pretty shocking considering how nice he's been. Hope the eggs are hidden away. At least now you know you can breed them.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

I didn't have any luck this time. They laid a ton of eggs but None hatched


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That bites... but at least you can try again.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Yea. In a few more days I am going to. Spike needs some education so I am thinking about showing him videos of other male b ettas building and caring for bubble nests.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Very funny. Still, it'll be interesting to see what colors and markings you end up with.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

so today is the second day I have had Spike and Kay in the breeding tub together. Kay is in a floating breeder box. I am going to give them one more day of flirting before I release Kay.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hope it works out.

Sounds like they're getting along.

----
Just for reference, how long should a person wait before trying breed the same pair of bettas? by that I mean if the pair has spawned once, how long should a person wait to try again?


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

breeding attempt delayed, Kay developed an infection on her right eye, so now she's back in her home tank and being medicated. I'm pretty sure she probably got injured when she was running around the tank trying to hide. So looks like its going to be a couple more months. I'll probably try breeding again when the weather cools down and things aren't as stressful for the fish and for me in general.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

So sorry about that. Hope she gets better.


----------

